# mettre sur pied



## Aylah

Salut, qu´est-ce que "mise sur pied" veut dire?

Il s´agit de les stratégies d´un projet:

2. Mise sur pied d´un système d`alerte coordonnè par le service social...

"Creación" marche?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## spielenschach

*mettre sur pied* - ponerse en pie;


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Aylah said:


> Salut, qu´est-ce que "mise sur pied" veut dire?
> Il s´agit *des* stratégies d´un projet:
> 2. Mise sur pied d´un système d`alerte coordonn*é* par le service social...
> "Creación" marche?
> Merci beaucoup


 
En efecto, significa la creación de algo.


----------



## f007

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 
¿alguien podría decirme cuál es la traducción de "mettre sur pied"?
La frase es "En 1969, j´ai également mis sur pied un projet assez fou..."
En 1969 puse también en pie un proyecto bastante loco? saqué adelante un proyecto...? 
Gracias


----------



## Paquita

¿elaborar? ¿idear? 

Para mí, es a la vez la idea de imaginar y organizar...pero sin necesariamente llevarlo a cabo. Espera otras propuestas


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pienso que *"poner en marcha un proyecto"* es la forma más usual.


----------



## yserien

....inicié un proyecto alocado....


----------



## f007

Muchas gracias por la explicación Paquit&, capto el significado!!! Creo que me quedo con "poner en marcha", se ajusta al contexto.


----------



## plemy

más profesional:
implementar, ejecutar, llevar a cabo
creo que no le va a tu contexto que suena más literario


----------



## /Latingirl/

En efecto, en este contexto *"poner en marcha" *y *"llevar a cabo" *quedan de maravilla.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Muy de moda:
- implementación

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## WUPPIE

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bon soir, buenas tardes.

Sobre el primer feminismo belga:

"D'autres associationes voient bientôt le jour, [...] bientôt coiffées por un Conseil national des Femmes belges que Marie Popelin finit par *mettre sur* *pied *en 1905".

Mi propuesta: "Pronto aparecen/nacen otras asociaciones [...] enseguida rebasadas por un Consejo nacional de las Mujeres belgas que Marie Popelin acaba por 
*instaurar/fundar*
*levantar*/*erigir* (esto remitiría más bien a un edificio)
*poner en pie* (lit.).

Agradecería vuestra opinión y conocimientos.

Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## jprr

¿montar?
¿organizar?
¿armar?


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta, Jprr.
Quizá organizar. "Acaba de organizar..." Pero aún me siento insegura. 
Voy a esperar otras respuestas... si llegan.
Un saludo
Wuppie


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Personnellement je dirais : montar.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## WUPPIE

Gracias, Gévy.
Creo que en este caso no corresponde con el contexto.
Un beso
Wuppie


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- crear

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## WUPPIE

Cintia, buenos días.

  Es eso, precisamente. Es *crear *lo que mejor viene a la imagen.
  Está resuelto el tema.

Muy agradecida
  Wuppie


----------



## jprr

WUPPIE said:


> Es *crear *lo que mejor viene a la imagen.


No lo creo.


> _"D'autres associationes voient bientôt le jour,_ [...] bientôt _coiffées_  por un Conseil national des Femmes belges que Marie Popelin finit par *mettre sur* *pied *en 1905".


Para mi, en la ocasión "mettre sur pieds" me evoca más amasar los ingredientes del pastel o montar los elementos del mueble que producir algo de la nada.
Después, vos sabrás.


----------



## WUPPIE

Hola, Jprr: Creo que no te he entendido bien.

¿Se trata de que no te parece adecuada la respuesta de Cintia? "¿Crear una Asociación"?
  A mí me parece lo mejor, dicho así, en esa frase y en ese contexto.
  El "organizar" que me apuntaste, y que no deseché, era una acepción que indicaba un proceso, el de organizar la Asociación. Desde luego, parece que crear es sacar algo de la nada, pero es como más rápido. Creo que la cosa estaría entre fundar y crear.

 Gracias por tu intervención (¿Me explicas qué es lo que no crees?)
W.


----------



## jprr

WUPPIE said:


> ...
> ¿Se trata de que no te parece adecuada la respuesta de Cintia? "¿Crear una Asociación"?


No es que me parezca _indadecuada_, pero no explica lo que pasó, y por lo tanto no estoy conforme con que esté lo mejor posible. 
Además...para mi crear o fundar es hacer a partir de (casi) nada, y de eso *no* se trata. [/quote]


> El "organizar" que me apuntaste, ... indicaba *un proceso*, el de organizar la Asociación.


¡Justamente! ¿Qué dice (de otra manera) tu frase?
1- pronto nacen / brotan otras asociasiones.
2- al poco tiempo Marie Popelin "met sur pieds" "un Conseil national des Femmes belges" que "coiffe" (encabeza/dirige) dichas asociasiones...

Por eso decía yo que tenía todos los ingredientes a mano para hacer la masa  *y es lo que hizo*, eso sí.

Espero me entiendas mejor.


----------



## WUPPIE

Sí, Jprr, te he entendido muy bien ahora, con lo de la masa.

Te lo agradezco de verdad.
Wuppie
 ¡Y además por el "encabezadas"!


----------

